# How to replace a '04 Maxima Headlight



## Cybberman (Dec 30, 2006)

How do you replace a '04 Maxima Headlight, passenger side headlight?

Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

headlight assembly or the bulb ?


----------



## Cybberman (Dec 30, 2006)

I just want to replace the Bulb.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cybberman said:


> I just want to replace the Bulb.


Remove the inner fender plastic lining, obviously with the wheel removed and you'll be able to access the headlight bulb.


----------



## ifightthefoo (Sep 6, 2007)

You dont have to take off the bumper or the wheel, its just a lil easier toget the bulb out. Just unscrew the back of the light from under the hood, and stick your fingers in to get the bulb out. It might be a lil though but its a lot better than taking the bumper and wheel off.


----------



## maxima2004 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are step-by-step instructions for replacing headlight lightbulbs in 2004 Maximas, complete with images

Nissan Maxima Headlights

hope it helps

D


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Nice write up with pics! Removing the entire wheel well isn't necessary, just the front portion is fine.


----------

